# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Digital TV aerial help needed

## Wongo

We bought a DVD+HD recorder the order day. Fantastic stuff I must say. It has an integrated DVB tuner which means we can receive both the analogue and digital channels. 
However! 
I am having a small problem. when I connect it to the existing aerial and it receives no signal at all. I unplug it and it is able to receive only the digital channels through the aerial cable.  
I am 100% there is nothing wrong with our TV antenna. Can anyone please tell me why? Do I need a special antenna for digital signal? 
Thanks.

----------


## echnidna

Gosh mate, if yer think its fantastic now,
d'yer think yer can handle the excitement of it actually workin'  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Glenn_M

Wongo,
Are you sure it has *both* analogue and DVB tuners?  I know such hybrid cards exist for PC's but wasn't aware they were in DVD/HD units. 
Why would it have both? 
You generally don't need a special antenna for DVB-T signals.  You say you get the digital signal through the aerial cable. 
Can you explain a bit more of what you are doing? 
Cheers,

----------


## OBBob

I though pretty much all the analogue channels had counterpart digital channels now anyway? Why do you need analogue, which will be switched off down the track anyway?

----------


## Iain

ABA has decreed that digital cannot be used below channel 6 so if you feel you must get a new antenna go for a high gain log periodic, very compact and very efficient, and cheaper.
Why yours is not working I don't know but you will need to tune the TV or STB as digital channels are different to analogue, in Melbourne they are as follows:
ABC dig 12 an 2
SBS       29    28
7           6       7
9           8       9
10          11     10 
31 is not available on digital.....yet.
If you go for a log periodic you can get bands 3/4....3/4/5.....4......4/5 
And HD is incorporated in the same streaming in the digital channel.
A quick re read, have you tuned the recorder? 
Band 3 = channels 6-20ish
Band 4= channels  20-32
Band 5= channels  32-65 
There can be some minor variation in the way they are cut but in Melb a band 3-4 is all you need.

----------


## Sprog

All you want to know about digital TV  http://www.dba.org.au/

----------


## Jedo_03

we bought a big screen LCD (HD ready) and a DVD+vid.
Same time we bought an el cheapo set top box from big wubbelu
we used to be able to get 4 channels
Now with the set top box and absolutely NO arial (nothing) we get 8 channels - including digital...
And there's NOTHING plugged in to the arial socket...
Take the set top box away and we're back to 4...
Jedo

----------


## Wongo

> I though pretty much all the analogue channels had counterpart digital channels now anyway? Why do you need analogue, which will be switched off down the track anyway?

  Yes but I still like to know why my antenna didn’t work.   

> Can you explain a bit more of what you are doing?

  
My DVD recorder is the Panasonic DMR-EX75. In the booklet it reads  
“This unit is a DVD recorder with an integrated DVB tuner. This means that you can receive and record both analogue and terrestrial digital channels without having to connect an additional DVB receiving unit (set-top box)” 
The recorder is not connected to an antenna at the moment. It has the cable hanging out at the back and it works (digital channels only, no analogue). If I connect the cable to the antenna then I get no signal at all. :Confused:  So the antenna is making it worse. 
I am sure there is nothing wrong with the antenna. I get all the analogue channels if I connect it directly to the TV.

----------


## Iain

Do you get analogue reception on the TV via the recorder when it is switched off?
Wondering if there is a fault with the recorder.

----------


## Wongo

> Do you get analogue reception on the TV via the recorder when it is switched off?

  No   

> Wondering if there is a fault with the recorder.

  I think you are right.

----------

